# Col de Larche D900...How Hairy ?



## jagmanx (Feb 14, 2018)

This is on the D900 from Barcelonnette to the Italian border then the SS21 to Argentera and on to Borgo San Dalmazzo.

I am more than happy with hairpins but not too good with high and steep drops right on the road edge.
Obviously likely to be some short "Slightly hairy sections".
Have used google street view and interms of using passes it looks the best

I have ruled out both the "St Bernards".

We toured the Jura last year and the road D436 from Mijoux to Sainte-Claude was fine 
Google Maps

Another route is Briancon via Montgenevre to Sestriere.

Obviously there are the 2 tunnels as well


----------



## m30 (Feb 14, 2018)

We did this road in the motorhome a few years ago and i cant remember any part of it being anywhere near as narrow with steep sides as the road down into St Claud, its more of a truck type a road with hairpins.

Stu


----------



## mark61 (Feb 14, 2018)

D900/SS21 Nice wide road, not hairy at all. Vinadio is a nice little town with an old forte, worth a little walk round.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 14, 2018)

*Vinadio*

looks to have  a reasonable sosta


----------



## mark61 (Feb 14, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> looks to have  a reasonable sosta



Yes, good size sosta. Have seen it fairly full a few times though, empty other times.


----------



## Robina (Feb 14, 2018)

We went from Barcelonette over the col de larche and it is not the sort of hairy you are worried about. Hairpins, yes, scary drops, no.  Be warned that in August last year we tried to come back from Italy through the route via the col de mont genevre that ends up in Briancon and had a very nasty time due to a diversion around ssome roadworks. These are major bridge repairs that may or may not be finished yet so it would be worth checking if you are thinking of it. It involved a 'route de secours' restricted to vehicles under 8 metres. This was essentially an emergency route on the other side of the steep valley from the main road: very narrow with passing places cut into the cliff face and very hairy drops. We are only six metres but this did not stop some car drivers getting angry with us. The diversion en route to briancon from the French side is well signed and sends you via Barcelonette.


----------

